# Precious Buttoned Cowl (knit)



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

My newest! Includes two different center cable designs. Written instructions and photos. It's a fun and fairly quick project.

Pattern $5.75

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/precious-button-cowl


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is beautiful!!! Thank you for posting. 

I edited your description to include the price of the pattern, as the rules state. Be sure and do that in the future so the whole post doesn't get deleted by admin.

We are wanting all of our designers to get the best views possible.


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you so much Laurelarts!! I appreciate the help!


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

That is really pretty! I will have to look into this one! Thanks for the post


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

ssho said:


> Thank you so much Laurelarts!! I appreciate the help!


You are very welcome. I catch them when I can but I have missed a few as well and we've lost the posts 

I went to your ravelry shop, you have some beautiful items.


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you so much for the compliment!


----------



## shel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

Looks lovely, warm and cozy but delicate at the same time


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That would look great with those round neck tartan boxy jacket as a finishing touchxx


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Love the look of your cowl the femine look of lace looks so soft,gorgeous pattern..Beautiful work and a lovely ravelry shop.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Gorgeous pattern, and I definitely agree with Belleflowers comment


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So feminine! Love the soft colors, too!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh that's lovely!!


----------



## Kitty Rooney (Jul 8, 2013)

That is really lovely.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

That is so pretty!


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you Mary! Wow, the sea slug in your avatar is amazing!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Vintage and classy. Its lovelyxx


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

That is - by far - the nicest cowl I've ever seen


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you for that wonderful compliment trish2222!


----------

